

Inspirational Video on Entrepreneurialism - dcharlton
http://grasshopper.com/idea

======
jeremyw
The message is kind of insipid, but the affecting music and connection to kid-
spiration certainly made my girlfriend tear up. So there's that. :)

------
briancooley
Wow. If only _this_ had been the link about generating buzz instead of the
black-hat SEO swine flu blog post.

The video certainly made me look at grasshopper.com for a few minutes.

------
brianlash
Love the video!

But a small nitpick about the headline: While entrepreneurialism is a word,
entrepreneurship or entrepreneurism is almost always more effective for its
brevity.

~~~
brianlash
You can disagree -- fine -- but we've been using entreprneurship,
entrepreneurism, and entrepreneurialism to say the same thing (i.e., the act
of being an entrepreneur). At least two of the previous three cases are fine.
The third misses the mark because it describes "the act of identifying with
those who do things an entrepreneur would do." It's muddy (not to mention
inaccurate).

I just think it makes sense to be clear on a board where as many as half the
folks identify with that cohort.

------
tezza
The video recalls the Shades of past success:

Where Necessity suckled those who strove,

Rather than visual Metaphors from leaden prose.

Motivation for children of Excess?

